# Free Glenfiddich Hip Flask, Nice Freebie- FREE



## RPB67

Free hip flask offer !

http://www.glenfiddich.com/15yr_gift/index.html

Code: GLEN000001

Enjoy


----------



## icehog3

Thanks Richard!!


----------



## Lumpold

Dammit! Why do you guys get a free hip flask and the UK site is giving away desktop wallpapers?


----------



## RPB67

Dont forget.

You need the code that is in the first post.


----------



## TU09

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Free hip flask offer !
> 
> http://www.glenfiddich.com/15yr_gift/index.html
> 
> Code: GLEN000001
> 
> Enjoy


Thxs just got donw:al


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Thanks Richard!!


Tom U dont need any more to:al Thxs 4 the:al U sent me.


----------



## Commander Quan

Thank you!


----------



## RPB67

Sounds like a bice freebie. 

I cant wait to get mine.


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Thanks Richard!!


hey Stoli Man, scotch drinkers only!!......:r


----------



## TechMetalMan

I have a question:

Is it free?? :fu


----------



## dayplanner

TechMetalMan said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Is it free?? :fu


 No. It will cost you information for marketing purposes. Ain't nothin' free...


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Thanks... Think they'll mind if I fill it with Lagavulin?


----------



## beezer

Thanks. Just what I needed. Another toy to promote my drinking.


----------



## Da Klugs

Richard king of the freebies.. thank you. Missed out on the perlemans this one .. no way.


----------



## Ivory Tower

Thanks, Richard. Haven't tried that SMSW - anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## TechMetalMan

whiteboard said:


> No. It will cost you information for marketing purposes. Ain't nothin' free...


Haha- way to make a joke so serious! :hn


----------



## dayplanner

TechMetalMan said:


> Haha- way to make a joke so serious! :hn


 But I still sold my soul and got one


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Thanks! I'd been thinking about buying a hip flask.


----------



## EKG

“My favorite gift I’ve ever received is a flask. I think giving someone a flask is a nice way of saying: ‘Hey you seem like a drunk on the go. You strike me as needing hard liquor at all times… thanks… This would be good for you in your car.’”

Jim Gaffigan


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> hey Stoli Man, scotch drinkers only!!......:r


I promise I will only fill it with Scotch.....

Unless I'm drinking Stoli that particular day.


----------



## al two

EKG said:


> "My favorite gift I've ever received is a flask. I think giving someone a flask is a nice way of saying: 'Hey you seem like a drunk on the go. You strike me as needing hard liquor at all times&#8230; thanks&#8230; This would be good for you in your car.'"
> 
> Jim Gaffigan


absolutely HILARIOUS!!!

oh and thanks for the flask:al


----------



## SDmate

Thanks mate for the link
I've always wanted a hip flask 
It won't self distruct if I put Irish whisky in it will it


----------



## ATLHARP

Sweet thanks for the link- I am sure this is gonna be nice.

ATL


----------



## Dirty Dee

EKG said:


> "My favorite gift I've ever received is a flask. I think giving someone a flask is a nice way of saying: 'Hey you seem like a drunk on the go. You strike me as needing hard liquor at all times&#8230; thanks&#8230; This would be good for you in your car.'"
> 
> Jim Gaffigan


My sentiments exactly.  :al


----------



## RJT

Thanks again Richard. RJT


----------



## burninator

EKG said:


> "My favorite gift I've ever received is a flask. I think giving someone a flask is a nice way of saying: 'Hey you seem like a drunk on the go. You strike me as needing hard liquor at all times&#8230; thanks&#8230; This would be good for you in your car.'"
> 
> Jim Gaffigan


:r Gaffigan cracks me up!

Thanks for the link! In for one.


----------



## Simon Templar

Hey thanks for the link! I am a big Glenn Fiddich fan!!!!!


----------



## cmiller

Thanks, tried the Glenfiddich Solara Reserve Camping this summer enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Aaron

RPB67 said:


> Free hip flask offer !
> 
> http://www.glenfiddich.com/15yr_gift/index.html
> 
> Code: GLEN000001
> 
> Enjoy


Cool. Looking forward to it!


----------



## dunng

Thanks for the link... now if it only came filled.


----------



## El Jefe

Excellent freebie! Thanks!


----------



## scrapiron

Thanks Richard!
Rep point earned!!


----------



## gabebdog1

thaks rich


----------



## niterider56

Thanks Richard.


----------



## stig

Thanks for the info, it's just what I need, another flask to fill with another whisky. Now I will be able to carry three different whisky's with me at the same time. :al


----------



## vtdragon

Thanks for the link.


----------



## ShawnP

Thanks for the link Richard.


I sent it in , first time for everything :r 



Shawn


----------



## moon

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## mikey202

Thanks dude!!!


----------



## aceswired

Am I crazy, or does the page make it clear that this promotion is for people who actually bought the product?


----------



## ShawnP

aceswired said:


> Am I crazy, or does the page make it clear that this promotion is for people who actually bought the product?


Quote from page:

Terms and Conditions
Official Rules: No purchase is necessary to complete questionnaire. Only one eligible entry per household. Offer void in Alabama and where prohibited. Valid in US only and while supplies last. Limited to persons 21 or older. Employees of William Grant are not eligible. Retailers and wholesalers of beverage alcohol, their owners and employees, are not eligible.

Shawn


----------



## zonedar

Thanks Richard!


----------



## brakeless1

Thank's rich I'm all new at this and already got something free. lol
:u


----------



## drevim

Thanks Richard, first you hook me up with a free Perleman's, now a flask...very cool!!!


----------



## ky toker

drevim said:


> Thanks Richard, ...very cool!!!


Ditto :tpd:

Ian, judging by your avatar you've grown some hair since the last time I saw you.


----------



## venman

Thanks alot for the info... by the way... Glenfiddich is a great Single Malt... love the 15, 18 and 21...


----------



## cigar_joel

Anyone got their flask yet?


----------



## RPB67

Its only been about 10 days.

I would think it would take a bit longer.


----------



## Ermo

They will probably take 6-8 weeks.


----------



## livwire68

Thank you for the info. I hope to be recieving this flask, great info once again thank you!


----------



## LSUTIGER

Thanks. Just filled it out, hope I am not too late :sl


----------



## Neuromancer

WTG, Richard...:al


----------



## Kylehammond

Thank you. Anyone get thiers yet? Probably be about year before they process LOL


----------



## p2min

RPB67 said:


> Free hip flask offer !
> 
> http://www.glenfiddich.com/15yr_gift/index.html
> 
> Code: GLEN000001
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks for the information. I hope I will be able to return the favor.


----------



## Aaron

Anyone get their flask yet?


----------



## RPB67

Aaron said:


> Anyone get their flask yet?


Hell No !! :c


----------



## SDmate

Aaron said:


> Anyone get their flask yet?





RPB67 said:


> Hell No !! :c


Ditto...:c


----------



## burninator

Not me. But I also haven't received any mail or spam from them, so I don't know what to think.


----------



## chip

I believe this is the same offer they have run for a while, and I got one some time ago. Nice LITTLE flask....maybe two healthy shots capacity.
I like it, easy to carry, but definitely a personal size.


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE

Aaron said:


> Anyone get their flask yet?


Nope and I just moved, new flask for the next guy who moves into my old apt. :BS


----------



## icehog3

dartsinsa said:


> I believe this is the same offer they have run for a while, and I got one some time ago. Nice LITTLE flask....maybe two healthy shots capacity.
> I like it, easy to carry, but definitely a personal size.


Damn...my "personal size" is about 20 shots!! :r


----------



## squid

EPICSMOKEHERE said:


> Nope and I just moved, new flask for the next guy who moves into my old apt. :BS


Hope you left him something to put into that new flask he'll be getting!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Nothing yet.

Between this and that "free" six month sub to Cigar Afficionado, my daily ration of spam has increased about 300%.


----------



## Quint

I filled this out for my free flask almost 2 months ago and havent seen it yet...was hoping to take it on one of my winter hikes up in the whites


----------



## Neuromancer

Nope...


----------



## burninator

Maybe OP could edit the title to emphasize that this is FREE :r


----------



## livwire68

Have not seen mine yet either. Nor have I been spamed either.


----------



## RJT

Nothing yet and no unusual spam. RJT


----------



## Ivory Tower

Nada.


----------



## Kenpokrazi

Nothing here either. *shrug* after since it's free I'm not complaining, altho I am curious if it will ever come.


----------



## icehog3

That does it!! I'm suing somebody!!!

Somebody?? Sh#t!! Sue everybody!!!


----------



## gorob23

I wouldn't hold your breath you guys. I filled out a deal much like this one for a free flask from :al ?? Heck I don't even recall now , a bunch of us did and we of course got nothing. 

The old saying .." No such thing as free lunch"

Rob


----------



## icehog3

That does it! I'm suing!! :c


----------



## RPB67

Dam Shitbags !!!

They now have this posted in their site -

Due to overwhelming consumer response, we are no longer able to fulfill requests for flasks. Please check back soon and often for future promotions and offers.

Thanks for your support.

See for yourself -

http://www.glenfiddich.com/15yr_gift/index.html

Wh knows maybe some made it in on time.

Scum !! They can afford to honor this ....... :c


----------



## dayplanner

Uh...I think that's because people were misusing the code. Wasn't it for people who had bought product and not to go viral on the Internet?

It probably didn't take long for them to do the math.


----------



## icehog3

I'll freaking sue!!! :c


----------



## cigar no baka

They always put some legalese in this, such as "while supplies last". So they give away 300 free flasks and get 2.5 million people to respond with their personal information that they then sell as a list and make a ton of money. Typical :BS


----------



## RPB67

icehog3 said:


> I'll freaking sue!!! :c


Me freakin to !!!


----------



## RPB67

Sorry Guys.

Thought it was a good deal. Guess NOT ! :c


----------



## icehog3

Get a rope......


----------



## Aaron

If they had any class, they'd offer a coupon to everyone who didn't get a flask. 

:sb

For the first time, Glenfiddich left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## RPB67

icehog3 said:


> Get a rope......


:hn


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Get a rope......


I'll find a horse...


----------



## Ermo

I have seen this type of thing happen before with promos, where they say they are all out and cannot offer it anymore. But I did get that free thing, so some of us probably got in.

If I don't get one I'll never drink Glenfiddich again, and I'm suing too!!

Vic, start the class action paperwork!!


----------



## squid

Ermo said:


> If I don't get one I'll never drink Glenfiddich again, and I'm suing too!!


Can I have yours?


----------



## icehog3

Ermo said:


> I have seen this type of thing happen before with promos, where they say they are all out and cannot offer it anymore. But I did get that free thing, so some of us probably got in.
> 
> If I don't get one I'll never drink Glenfiddich again, and I'm suing too!!
> 
> Vic, start the class action paperwork!!


And then we will drown them!!

Sue them...then hang them...then drown them!!


----------



## Neuromancer

RPB67 said:


> Sorry Guys.
> 
> Thought it was a good deal. Guess NOT ! :c


It may still be, Richard...could be they took names up to a certain point and then when they hit their max they pulled the offer, so we may still get them...quién sabe...


----------



## SDmate

Neuromancer said:


> It may still be, Richard...could be they took names up to a certain point and then when they hit their max they pulled the offer, so we may still get them...quién sabe...


I ain't holdin me breath on this one mate.


----------



## vtdragon

Oh well, you know the old saying: "If it seems too good to be true..."


----------



## Commander Quan

I recieved an email with this in it today

Dear Sir or Madam:

First and foremost, we would like to thank you for your interest in Glenfiddich single malt scotch and our hip flask program. 

Unfortunately, it has been necessary to institute an early discontinuation of the program as the supply of flasks has been depleted. As you may or may not know, we have run this program consistently since January 2004 and have always had the stock available to supply our loyal customers. Unfortunately, in September 2006, this offer was picked up on some “free deal” websites and we received over 60,000 requests in September and October 2006 alone. Our supply was exhausted before we even knew what hit us!


Again, we do apologize to our loyal consumers who the offer was originally intended for. Thank you for your consideration in this matter.

Sincerely,

William Grant & SonsUS Importer,
Glenfiddich Single Malt Scotch Whisky


----------



## RPB67

Never mind no flask.

I didn't even get an email.


----------



## Quint

I just got the same e-mail today....oh well


----------



## livwire68

Commander Quan said:


> I recieved an email with this in it today
> 
> Dear Sir or Madam:
> 
> First and foremost, we would like to thank you for your interest in Glenfiddich single malt scotch and our hip flask program.
> 
> Unfortunately, it has been necessary to institute an early discontinuation of the program as the supply of flasks has been depleted. As you may or may not know, we have run this program consistently since January 2004 and have always had the stock available to supply our loyal customers. Unfortunately, in September 2006, this offer was picked up on some "free deal" websites and we received over 60,000 requests in September and October 2006 alone. Our supply was exhausted before we even knew what hit us!
> 
> Again, we do apologize to our loyal consumers who the offer was originally intended for. Thank you for your consideration in this matter.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> William Grant & SonsUS Importer,
> Glenfiddich Single Malt Scotch Whisky


How did I know that this had already hit the press at CS! Got my notice also, Guess I am not a valued customer and will have to change my brand. I was de-virginized in the scotch world on Glenfiddich. But damn so many other choices. I guess they will be :bn from my house. :ss


----------



## RPB67

No email here !!

But like I said no flask either. They should have lived up to there obligation.


----------



## Aaron

I got the email yesterday.

I guess that means I'm better than you.


----------



## SDmate

Aaron said:


> I got the email yesterday.
> 
> I guess that means I'm better than you.


publishers clearing house doesn't count:hn 
I'm gettin the same :BS


----------



## icehog3

How about a coupon, or a little something for the effort? Jag-moes!!


----------



## ATLHARP

Yep!

I got the email. WAH!!! I want my hip flask! :fu 

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP

RPB67 said:


> No email here !!
> 
> But like I said no flask either. They should have lived up to there obligation.


Yeah it sucks too because I really like Glenfiddich.

ATL


----------



## dayplanner

RPB67 said:


> They should have lived up to there obligation.


Actually, they are. If you submitted a real code (as in, one you got off the paper with a purchased bottle of Glennfiddich) you'll probably get one. They got scammed with a code that was plastered all over the internet. They had no choice but to suspend the program.

If you have a real code, call them and explain you actually purchased a bottle and they will take care of you.


----------

